# How do I automate the different mic positions inside CSS?



## AntonioMF (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello guys, I’m having problem with this and I cannot seem to figure it out. I think I have covered the basics: create multi-output 16x stereo, assign the different mic positions to each stereo channel, press the + button in logic to create the tracks... but that would mean that I have to do that for every track I use. I’m kinda lost here.


----------



## shomynik (Apr 7, 2020)

Maybe you want to try by controlling them via MIDI? Right click on the faders and MIDI learn. Then maybe you can save that patch as a separate instrument and load that for the other tracks.


----------

